
Trump directs DOD to establish a Space Force in a surprise announcement today - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/18/17475466/trump-space-force-announcement-national-space-council
======
pseingatl
Meanwhile, The U.S. Cybercommand hasn't done so well.

